# setting up a betta tank



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i may be getting a betta today. Any tips on setting up the tank/ keeping bettas ing general


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

My best suggestion would be to read many of te topic here. There is a lot of great info posted about it.


RC


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

lol ya... and depends on your intend (waht size, waht type....) If you have questions about it, just ask...


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I have a 2.5 gallon tank setup. It is currently at room temp(high 70s low 80s) and has no filter(is there a filter that won't bother a betta for this tank). Anyway a friend of mine is giving me his grandma's male betta which she doesn't want. i don't have any decor in the tank(the betta has never lived in a decorated tank) but may add some fake plants and hiding spots over time. I'm also getting a small mirror so the betta can flare at it's reflection. Also it looks like his fins are slightly damaged on the edges and i'm hoping with a good diet and new tank he will get better but if he doesn't i may add a little melafix if needed. He is a common steel blue betta that my friend won on the boardwalk and is currently being fed betta bites but i plan on adding other commercial foods and maybe fresh things like peas to his diet. All i need is a name...


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

The betta(Mortimor) is doing well but is over a year old and is very lazy. He has only flared once and besides that he sometimes raises his ragged dorsal fin at his reflection.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Sounds like you're doing good with him. I wouldn't worry about getting him a filter, but if you really want one you could try a sponge filter. Once he gets more used to you, and you start varying his diet, he should perk up a bit more. Do you know how much over a year he is?


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

beware of the plastic fake plant can hurt the fin of the betta. you don't really need to feed betta pea as they are predator in nature. instead, you should give him live food such as brine shrimp. if you can't get hands on live food, go with frozen food such as brine shrimp, bloodworm or other worms. combine with the pellet your fish should do fine.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

he blew a bubble nest and now flares all the time! I'm so happy, his color has also improved as well as his fins. If possible i'll get a picture though my camera isn't working well


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Congratulations! He's fine and happy...


----------

